# Have you read Jesus and the Eye Witnesses?



## T.A.G. (Jul 28, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has read Jesus and the Eye Witnesses by Richard Bauckham, I would like to discuss the book and its chapters with anyone who has!

The book has to do with proving the gospels were eye witness accounts and it goes into authorship and tons of other things....


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 28, 2010)

I have the book but haven't read it yet but maybe we can look at it together.

Contra "Bruce" Mundum has read it.


----------



## raekwon (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm another who has it and hasn't yet read it.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 28, 2010)

I was one of those until a couple of weeks ago lol

but looking at it all together would be great if anyone is in


----------

